# joey24dirt's tamper



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hi all,

I just wanted to share few pics of the tamper that @joey24dirt made for me, the base is 54,8 mm for the IMS baskets I use with the Portaspresso

it is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship, with quite a unique look, very convenient and effective at use


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh wow! It's stunning . . . I wish I was brave enough to go for a set of level/knobs/handles!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

He turned the base? Or just the handle?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The handles are made by a friend as I understood


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh wow these pictures are amazing. Thank you so much for doing them 

I really appreciate you making this thread and displaying the tamper in all of its glory, I'm glad we switched handles too as the other didn't work as well as this one.

Love it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Scotford said:


> He turned the base? Or just the handle?


Both


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> The handles are made by a friend as I understood


This one was one of mine


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Both


That. Is. Out. Standing!

Seriously, amazing job!!!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Joey would you consider doing the joysticks and pf handle and e61 lever on my ecm?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks amazing Joey


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Like the newer style handle too, it's Similar to the one that you tried to do for the Perger tamper. Amazing stuff Joe.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Really love the profile you've put on the tamper base & the handle is as usuall outstanding. Only thing missing is a makers mark


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Joey would you consider doing the joysticks and pf handle and e61 lever on my ecm?


I would  I'd need some drawings and measurements but I'm sure I could figure it out


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Couldn't agree more - a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Really love the profile you've put on the tamper base & the handle is as usuall outstanding. Only thing missing is a makers mark


Ah yeah I could maybe make a branding stamp for the wood. Who knows


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Ah yeah I could maybe make a branding stamp for the wood. Who knows


Acid etch for the metal shouldn't be too difficult. Will see if I can search out a how-to for ya.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

@joey24dirt you're making me want one! Can mine have the magnetic connector at the top to integrate into the machine?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Acid etch for the metal shouldn't be too difficult. Will see if I can search out a how-to for ya.


The site I'd seen the methods on is down unfortunately but here are a couple different ways to do it:

Acid etching

Electro chemical etch **Only attempt this method if you're competant with electrics*

Hope they help.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> @joey24dirt you're making me want one! Can mine have the magnetic connector at the top to integrate into the machine?


It can  I've got some magnets already so I'll have a go at knocking one up. I'll have to get some more skateboards in


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've got some magnets already:- now why doesn't that seem a surprise 

There fab looking pieces of art with a purpose, way better than something you hang on a wall or stick on a mantle. Stunning just stunning....


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> I've got some magnets already:- now why doesn't that seem a surprise
> 
> There fab looking pieces of art with a purpose, way better than something you hang on a wall or stick on a mantle. Stunning just stunning....


Always prepared


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> It can  I've got some magnets already so I'll have a go at knocking one up. I'll have to get some more skateboards in


oooo, could be tempted.....


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It can  I've got some magnets already so I'll have a go at knocking one up. I'll have to get some more skateboards in


There might be a queue for these if you do...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

adz313 said:


> There might be a queue for these if you do...


I did one as a trial but it was with a crappy base so I'll have to do a fresh base and offer it up


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Count me in for the integrated tamper with magnets.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Joey, I'm on the lookout for some PF handles, a couple of steam knobs and a tamper handle. Interested?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have had a bright idea! Could you make a handle to go on my BigStep? I can post it to you, if that helps









I am not in a hurry!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

@joey24dirt


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I have had a bright idea! Could you make a handle to go on my BigStep? I can post it to you, if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a BigStep?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Notifications are slow on this thing. @MildredM @Scotford do you fancy sending me a PM and we can figure something out. I'll have to gather up some more boards


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> What's a BigStep?


tamper by pullman..looks very convenient especially with the grip surface on top of the tamper base


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> What's a BigStep?


Here it is, top right, red handle


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Here it is, top right, red handle


Not for long


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@joey24dirt - Joe, did you ever get anywhere with replicating the Sage tamper with integrated magnet?

I know your DTP has been modded to the point it might be a struggle to test fit, but would be keen if you have managed it


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Count me in if you decide to make a batch of those.

I'd prefer some of the other wood you mentioned rather than the skateboard wood.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It won't be hard to do, I just need to clear off a bit of a backlog I've got. I've removed the gauge on my DTP now so I can accurately size one up. It would still be that tapered shape though, but with a custom base


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

May as well add recent photos of some of the tampers I made


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> It won't be hard to do, I just need to clear off a bit of a backlog I've got. I've removed the gauge on my DTP now so I can accurately size one up. It would still be that tapered shape though, but with a custom base


good to hear







- and am fine with it replicating the shape, as i'd be looking to retain the usefulness of it sitting in the machine with the magnet.

let me know when you've got through current workload and we can organise.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

adz313 said:


> good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do. I'll add you to my list. Thanks


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

nice one - it'll help to stave of upgraditis... (my mate's just got a linea mini and mythos one set up for his shop, which is proving tempting, if out of budget)


----------



## yusuf7869 (Jan 26, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> May as well add recent photos of some of the tampers I made


Wow those look awesome.


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Those tampers look incredible, are they for sale? I may have missed if they are, apologies if so.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

terio said:


> Those tampers look incredible, are they for sale? I may have missed if they are, apologies if so.


Made to order


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Fantastic, I will send you a message (if I have enough posts to be able to do so) to find out about availability.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Both


that's a real skill you have Joey, really nice. Quite a funky tamper


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> that's a real skill you have Joey, really nice. Quite a funky tamper


Thanks mate. Loads easier on the lathe at work but unfortunately I can no longer use that one.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Bear with me on this post. I've been working on this back up generator today










and oh what's that I can see in the background










It's a giant portafilter handle. All I could think of was how cool it would look with a skate handle fit. I might do a sneaky one and go back tonight to fit it haha


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> I might do a sneaky one and go back tonight to fit it haha


Joey - All I can say is:

a) That's a big knob you've got there.....

&

b) Stop fiddling with it!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Joey - All I can say is:
> 
> a) That's a big knob you've got there.....
> 
> ...


Haha erm yeah. Definitely made the apprentice feel awkward whilst spinning it around.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Joey - All I can say is:
> 
> a) That's a big knob you've got there.....
> 
> ...


Opening the page landed me on this comment. I honestly hardly dare scroll back to see Joey's . . .


----------

